# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  URGENT RECALL SAMSUNG top load w/ms

## oldtrack123

Hi  
Off topic , I KNOW but Samsung have reported that the numbers returned for correction are far below the number sold
The models are: SW75V9WIP; SW65V9WIP; SW70SPWIP; SW80SPWIP; WA85GWGIP; and, WA85GWWIP
IF you have those models cease use & contact Sansung
They have caused quite a number of fires
PeterQ

----------


## johnstonfencing

Further to Peter's post the models he has mentioned were manufactured in 2010,2011,2012 and some 2013 models. 
Below is the contact details: 
Check the model name of your washing machine. Visit Mobile Phones | Televisions | Notebooks | Refrigeration - SAMSUNG AU, call 1800 239 655 between 8am - 8pm AEST Monday to Sunday or email wm.samsung@samsung.com to find out if your machine is affected. 
Cheers

----------

